# [SOLVED] blinking yellow light on Dell



## cooperspooky

I have a Dell Dimension 9150. After a power outage my PC will not turn on. It has a blinking yellow light. Everything I have read said it is most likely a power supply problem. I purchased a new power supply from 911 PC and still have the same problem. There is a green light lit up on the motherboard. Any ideas? I have also read about dianostic lights to figure out the problem. I don't believe this PC has any of those lights. Thanks


----------



## speedster123

*Re: blinking yellow light on Dell*

welcome
http://support2.jp.dell.com/docs/systems/dim9150/en/sm/adtshoot.htm

remove and reinstall the ram and graphic card
reset the cmos


----------



## cooperspooky

*Re: blinking yellow light on Dell*



speedster123 said:


> welcome
> http://support2.jp.dell.com/docs/systems/dim9150/en/sm/adtshoot.htm
> 
> remove and reinstall the ram and graphic card
> reset the cmos


I did remove the ram and graphic card and tried starting it up without any of that installed and got the same thing. I then put them back and got the same blinking light. The setting is 115 on the power supply although I have toggled it and tried the other setting. 
I have also tried just the power supply connected to the MOBO--no drives and get the same blinking light. Two lights also blink on the back of the PC underneath an RJ 45 connection. Thanks for your help.


----------



## courage659

*Re: blinking yellow light on Dell*

Did you change the 115/240V voltage switch on your power supply and turn it on... that would explain a lot, you've blown your power supply by setting it to the wrong voltage, have fun buying yet another one.

Any beeps? Do the fans or anything else turn on.


----------



## speedster123

*Re: blinking yellow light on Dell*

long shot-
did you reset the cmos?


----------



## cooperspooky

*Re: blinking yellow light on Dell*



courage659 said:


> Did you change the 115/240V voltage switch on your power supply and turn it on... that would explain a lot, you've blown your power supply by setting it to the wrong voltage, have fun buying yet another one.
> 
> Any beeps? Do the fans or anything else turn on.


nothing beeps and nothing else turns on. yes I did try the other setting. obvisously that won't blow the power supply. that's why people always say to take a look and see if somehow it has been changed and to then change it back.


----------



## cooperspooky

*Re: blinking yellow light on Dell*



speedster123 said:


> long shot-
> did you reset the cmos?


have not tried that. I'm familiar with computers but not really with what that is. I did remove and change the memory to different slots and tried starting it up without any memory and got the same blinking light. I recieved a new power supply and tried it and got the same results. brought the new power supply to a PC shop and they let me try their testor. it produced lights but it grinded and the fan barely moved. possible I got a dud. the place I got the power supply from is great--911 PC . the guy I spoke to on the phone is going to open up and test the new one and initial it before shipping it priority mail--also not even charging me for the new one being shipped as long as I send the old one back. If it turns out the motherboard is shot I'll send both back and they will refund.


----------



## mattlock

*Re: blinking yellow light on Dell*



courage659 said:


> Did you change the 115/240V voltage switch on your power supply and turn it on... that would explain a lot, you've blown your power supply by setting it to the wrong voltage, have fun buying yet another one.
> 
> Any beeps? Do the fans or anything else turn on.





cooperspooky said:


> nothing beeps and nothing else turns on. yes I did try the other setting. obvisously that won't blow the power supply. that's why people always say to take a look and see if somehow it has been changed and to then change it back.


Actually you are both correct. It just depends on where you're at in the world.

In the US, regardless of the switch position no damage will occur. If set to 230v the unit simply won't work due to insufficient power (Our single phase circuit is 115v). If however, you are in the UK and have the switch set to 115v instead of 230v it will fry the PSU. (Thier single phase circuits is 230v):wink:


----------



## cooperspooky

*Re: blinking yellow light on Dell*

just did something I should have done first...brought the origianl power supply to get tested and it lit up the lights and the fan started. damn...looks like it's the motherboard.


----------



## cooperspooky

*Re: blinking yellow light on Dell ***????*

just received new motherboard (two actually, Dell screwed up), and another new power supply and.....same freaking thing. blinking yello light on front and two lights blinking on back. I don't get it. :sigh:


----------



## courage659

*Re: blinking yellow light on Dell*

Hm... could be the processor... have you tried booting up without the RAM?


----------



## cooperspooky

*Re: blinking yellow light on Dell*



courage659 said:


> Hm... could be the processor... have you tried booting up without the RAM?


yes I have tried that and get nothing. What I have found out is I can get power if I disconnect the ribbon cable going from front usb ports/power switch to the motherboard. I get power in that the fans start to run but the PC does not boot up. When I connect that cable is when the blinking yellow light on front and two lights on back start.


----------



## cooperspooky

*Re: blinking yellow light on Dell*

i've found out what the problem is but do not have it fixed yet. the problem is the front panel usb ports. some kind of short must be happening. one of the usb ports is pretty beat up and when i took a screwdriver to it and moved some of the pins inside around I now have gotten rid of the blinking light and have a solid yellow light on power button and no lights on back.


----------



## linderman

*Re: blinking yellow light on Dell*

try this


http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/how-to-bench-test-your-system-171424.html


----------



## linderman

*Re: blinking yellow light on Dell*

you may have to eliminate the front panel USB connectors or replace them if they are the culprit



keep us posted with your findings


----------



## mattlock

*Re: blinking yellow light on Dell*

On some Dells the wiring for the On/Off switch runs through the Front I/O panel circuit board. If you system is like that, it's possible that you damaged the I/O panel board when the USB port shorted out, and that may be the cause of you problem. 

You can get a refurbed I/O assembly from Dell for $11.
http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/...&cs=19&sku=F8912&mfgpid=167562&chassisid=8236


----------



## cooperspooky

*Re: blinking yellow light on Dell*

problem fixed. It was the front USB ports that were causing the computer not to power on and the blinking yellow lights. I took a screwdriver and kept messing with the pins on the beat up port--pushing them down, spreading them apart, etc. etc.. until finally no lights on power button. I then pushed the power button and it started right up. That port for sure is fried but I don't care. The computer works. 

Thanks for the advice on the refurb board. That's pretty cheap but I think I'm going to try and find a USB hub cheap that I can plug into the existing ports on the back. That way I can use it on my next computer.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## mattlock

You're welcome. Glad to hear you got it worked out.


----------



## tjshokk46

This thread is failry old but, while searching google for "dell 520 power light blinking yellow" I found this page was the first result. My problem was a shot 500W PSU (an upgrade) that got ruined during a 3dmark test.

First off, I meant the "520" to be "E520" so I'm not sure really where this thread places with the correct model ...

The 500W PSU was only one of the PSUs that went during the test.
There's really no reason it should have.

The other PSU isn't in anyway connected to the motherboard, only a harddrive, cd burner, and 2 fans, and it's just fine.

IDK  .. Just posting this so people might consider also checking the PSU because you never know what can happen.


----------



## Basecall

*Thank You!*

Thanks for the help! I had this exact same issue to the Tee with a Dell XPS 400. The front USB pins were touching causing a short on the motherboard. After i stuck a screw driver in there and pulled back the pins just mike magic everything started working! 

Thanks for the help sorry you had to go through such a headache.


----------



## COGlory

Wow, I have this problem too. Gonna try this remedy!


----------



## messios

cooperspooky said:


> I have a Dell Dimension 9150. After a power outage my PC will not turn on. It has a blinking yellow light. Everything I have read said it is most likely a power supply problem. I purchased a new power supply from 911 PC and still have the same problem. There is a green light lit up on the motherboard. Any ideas? I have also read about dianostic lights to figure out the problem. I don't believe this PC has any of those lights. Thanks


i had same prob on a dell desktop and i changed the power suply and now is fine.... i got the idea from here.... thx a lot guysray:


----------



## dooght

*Re: blinking yellow light on Dell*



cooperspooky said:


> problem fixed. It was the front USB ports that were causing the computer not to power on and the blinking yellow lights. I took a screwdriver and kept messing with the pins on the beat up port--pushing them down, spreading them apart, etc. etc.. until finally no lights on power button. I then pushed the power button and it started right up. That port for sure is fried but I don't care. The computer works.
> 
> Thanks for the advice on the refurb board. That's pretty cheap but I think I'm going to try and find a USB hub cheap that I can plug into the existing ports on the back. That way I can use it on my next computer.
> 
> Thanks for all the help.


Just wanted to say thanks for posting these findings. I was having the exact same problem, thought for sure it was the PSU but then the PSU tested fine so I was getting concerned it was the motherboard. After I read this, I checked the USB ports and sure enough, one of the pins was crimped. Works fine now after I straightened the pin - THANK YOU!!!


----------

